# Boost questions



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm new to boost, how much boost is a mostly stock 1.8l cis capable of handling, and how Much will I need to back my compression off to push that boost?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You don't want to go down this road.. Convert to full EFI... Hit up the MK2 forum, the 8v forum for more info.


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

Alrigth ill take that advice... I am planning on building a 1.8t down the road


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

mattchirhart said:


> Alrigth ill take that advice... I am planning on building a 1.8t down the road


Just save and do that! If you're dropping a 1.8t into a MK2, you don't even need to build it. A chipped 1.8t in that lightweight chassis is more than enough, maybe got F23 turbo with it (K04-23 replacement)


----------



## SpedRunnr (Oct 16, 2012)

*Best site/store to get my boost gage?*

well I saw boost questions so I thought this would be the thread ask in. 

Is their anyone who can tell me the best site I could pick up a good _lighted_ boost gage from? I'm not worried about money since they are generally not an expensive part but it would be nice to get it for a decent price (30-50$ would be nice.) 
Also I have been looking for the steering collum gage placement arm. I'm just looking more for a decent product than a cheap price. Something I wont have to worry about falling down all the time or anything like that.. would really appreciate a push in the right direction. Thanks everyone!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

2nd option down, dont get the VDO stuff, stick with the newsouth Indigo gauge:

http://www.newsouthperformance.com/Mk4pod.htm


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

Most likely the route I will take. I'm thinkin a 1.8t on a 2.0 bottom end with a 6 speed fwd till I can afford to buy an r32 or passat awd system, then I'm gonna build the cabby awd


----------

